# Eclipse Plugin Einstellungsleiste



## Bonsai (11. Jul 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich bin grad dabei ein Eclipse Plugin zu programmieren und würde gern in die Navigationsleiste unter "Window"-->"Preferences" für mein Plugin ein neuen Unterpunkt anlegen, in welchem ich verschiedene Dinge einstellen kann, welche von meinem Plugin übernommen werden sollen. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand mir erklären kann wie das geht, oder besser noch ein kleines Beispielplugin/Beispielcode, dazu vielleicht gerade parat hat. Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Gruß
Bonsai


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Jul 2012)

Schau mal hier:
Eclipse Preferences - Tutorial
ich habs nur überflogen, sollte aber das sein, was du willst.


----------



## Gonzo17 (12. Jul 2012)

Genau das ist es, Punkt 6 bezüglich der PreferencePage erzeugt dir die Oberfläche unter Window > Preferences, davor wird erklärt wie du generell mit Preferences umgehen kannst.


----------

